# SIG SAUER Academy Director Adam Painchaud on traffic stop



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Just if you need to know:
www.bearingarms.com/concealed-carry-stopped-police/


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if we lived in Adam's perfect world.

AFS


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

Just be nice


----------

